# Stocking recomendations for a 75g African Cichlid Tank



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am planning to purchase a 75 gallon tank soon, I will be using a Fluval Model 406 for my filtration, most likely doubling up its Bio filters, I will also be using a mix of Cichlid sand with a top light lair of Cichlid gravel.

My only true decision on Fish stock, is that I would like 8 Yellow Labs, 2 males 6 females if possible for the possibility of breeding. I would appreciate any other recommendations on a couple other breeds that would get along well with them and amounts of fish to stock. I am also open to any tank equipment recommendations, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Many people usually put demasoni with their yellow labs. Good contrast in colors. If you are to go with demasoni i would start out with somewere around 12-15.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oooo so many choices to go with yellow labs in a 75g.

First question are you looking to breed for sale or are all hybrids going to be kept to yourself?

The demasoni, yellow lab mix works fine as long as you have lots and lots of demasoni as said above. But its far from your only option.

On equipment any Mbuna tank is better with the addition of a airstone or watermover (power head or those new fangled Hydor Koralia things) at the other end to the filter output.

All the best James


----------



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

In the short term Id prefer to breed for sale, In the future as I get another larger tank I will probably keep the fry to grow up and occupy future tanks. I would be happy to know any other options I am definately looking for a colorful mix and would also be happy for more recommendations on stocking, I have heard so much about how you should overstock your tank but I want to make sure the Filter I get will be able to handle the increased load and that I dont overdo it.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No the 406 is a great option. Just 75g Mbuna tanks could do with a little more water movement than they give. Simple airstone or powerhead or Hydor Koralia does add to the watermovement so you get less maintainance, poop syphoning etc.

Is there a Mbuna you particularly like or a colour you want in the tank?

Yellow yep you already have that covered.

Blue and black is easy.

Orange is relatively easy.

Red is harder.

All the best James


----------



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes I will make sure to add most likely two koralia's for a wide range of water movement, I have also contemplated a Airstone but that mostly for surface movement for oxygenation.

As you have said I have yellow Covered, I was looking for a red and blue to give a good mix of color but if that is too hard Orange or Black could work. I am more concerned with them coexisting well then just the pretty mix of colors.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shoot for 20 fish if doing mixed gender and choose "average" mbuna. Average aggression. Not an exception for stocking like Demasoni.

You are using 2 species slots for labs so you could do 1m:4f of two more species if desired.


----------



## tgiles12 (Feb 26, 2012)

i would go with yellow labs, demasoni, and some OB peacocks, that would give you good colors. just be sure to go with at least 12 demasoni because they can be really aggressive


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Heres are some other fish that could possibly work
Pseudotropheus socolofi (albino)
Pseudotropheus acei
iodotropheus sprengerae


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want the labs to spawn in particular, I'd avoid demasoni. It's not that they will not spawn with demasoni in the tank because they will. But the frequency will be much lower. IME demasoni intimidate some of the more timid fish (labs, acei) even though they ignore them. My socolofi and estherae never had a problem spawning prolifically with demasoni tank mates. But labs and acei...less spawning.

Acei and rusties would be good to mix if spawning labs is #1 priority.


----------



## tgiles12 (Feb 26, 2012)

your labs will spawn just fine with demasoni in the tank IMO


----------



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

I must admit I do like hte look of Iodotropheus sprengerae, if I was to jsut stock Labs and Rusties what amounts would you recommend to breed the Labs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Labs will breed fine with 1m:4f. If you stock the lower number, you could also do 1m:4f rusties and acei and possibly one more species.

Or you could do 1m:5f of the three. Mbuna do like to be a little overcrowded (20 fish is about right).


----------



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyvm, I will probably go with Yellow lab, Rusty and Acei then I would probably want to double up the labs, so 2m:10F with Rusty 1m:5F and Acei 1m:5f. Unless you think a 1:5 is best for breeding?


----------



## tgiles12 (Feb 26, 2012)

still saying you should get demasoni dude!


----------



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

While Demasoni are very beautiful fish I feel the amounts people are recommending me to have in the tank really would monopolise the tanks space and limit my color selections to just the blue/black and yellow


----------



## Corrupted (Jan 31, 2012)

Jayce913 said:


> While Demasoni are very beautiful fish I feel the amounts people are recommending me to have in the tank really would monopolise the tanks space and limit my color selections to just the blue/black and yellow


That isn't actually true. Demasoni are generally recommended in those numbers in place of another species that would be in 1m/4f numbers.


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

my vote is cynotilapia sp. hara. males and females are very blue. as far as another after that , im not fond of the ob peacocks . what about like a copidochromis azeurus. that would be blue also but really awesome blue.


----------



## tgiles12 (Feb 26, 2012)

demasoni don't grow as big as other fish especially the acei you are considering, so instead of having 4 or 5 acei you could have 12 demasoni, 5 yellow labs, and another species as well. some sort of red or orange if thats what you wanted. but i think that the extra fish you'll get from demasoni will also help to sort of overcrowd your aquarium which will really help fish from getting picked on since they will get lost in a crowd.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Jayce913 said:


> Tyvm, I will probably go with Yellow lab, Rusty and Acei then I would probably want to double up the labs, so 2m:10F with Rusty 1m:5F and Acei 1m:5f. Unless you think a 1:5 is best for breeding?


Double labs would be fine. More females, more babies. Have lots of fry tanks. :thumb:


----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have Rusty's, Labs and Acei in my 55g. It's a very peaceful mix but I'm wishing I got the White Top Hara instead of the Acei, Acei are cool though! My rustys are still pretty small but they are by far the tamest color-wise.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about maximizing breeding - as long as there are enough females that they're not getting beat up, you'll run out of space to raise the fry anyway!


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

brinkles said:


> you'll run out of space to raise the fry anyway!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have another tank that I will use for the fry till they are old enough to be moved, so Im not too worried about that though I may still go for the 1/3 ratio of 4-5 different species


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 75G is good for 4 species stocked 1m:4f. I would not go lower on the females for their health and longevity. And if you want 5 species, I'd go for a 60" or 72" tank. I had 5 species of mbuna in my 72" tank and it was just right. :thumb:


----------



## Jayce913 (Apr 6, 2012)

ty, I will probably do 4 species then I just need to figure out which ones, probably want, Chisawasawa, Electric labs, Rusties, and Acei


----------

